

Three board members out at Yahoo as Third Point reduces stake. - kinofcain
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-23415554

======
kinofcain
The remaining board members are: John Hayes, Sue James, Max Levchin, Peter
Liguori, Thomas McInerney, Maynard Webb Jr. and Marissa Mayer:

[http://yhoo.client.shareholder.com/directors.cfm](http://yhoo.client.shareholder.com/directors.cfm)

